# Cute Rat Videos



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I couldnt stop laughing at these two ratties at the end of this video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtKJNFH2FtY


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

lmao @ the cheerios tug o' war!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I know! lol, Ill keep an eye out for more funny ones like this and post them here  If anyone has any cute or funny ones i would LOVE to see them!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

That's priceless!


----------

